# 1941 Plymouth



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... my first attempt at a showroom stock vehicle ........ a 1941 Plymouth


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That's cool - I don't think I can remember having seen this kit built before.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICELY done! WITH the ole Flathead 6 in it too! GAWD they had stylish taste back then!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I like the color!


----------

